# Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa



## Golden Fields (1 Mai 2011 às 16:51)

Bem-vindos a Portugal, a Califórnia Europeia


----------



## mesogeiakos (2 Mai 2011 às 08:07)

Officially Faro has the highest sunshine in Europe followed closely by Ierapetra in Greece.
*
Faro and Ierapetra are the only areas of Europe to have over 3100 hours of sunshine OFFICIALLY according to national authorities!*

However the California of Europe is definitely Greece

Greece has both the climatic patterns and the same extreme geomorphology plus the seismic activity which is found in South California There is no other country in Europe to resemble California as much as Greece does

In fact most of Crete beats LA and South California in general  a)in mean annual temperatures b)sunshine and c) off course (sadly) earthquakes....


----------



## stormy (2 Mai 2011 às 10:23)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Officially Faro has the highest sunshine in Europe followed closely by Ierapetra in Greece.
> *
> Faro and Ierapetra are the only areas of Europe to have over 3100 hours of sunshine OFFICIALLY according to national authorities!*
> 
> ...



I disagree...southern california is much cooler in summer than Greece, except if you are way inland.
It´s even cooler than coastal Portugal...
Southern California...for example, San diego, is very similar to SW Portugal, with long dry and mild summers and relatively moist and warm winters.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Let me remember you that the only big difference that causes Greek´s warmest coasts to be warmer annualy than (most) of Portugal and other Mediterranean climate countries is the higher average Tmin in Summer..


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2011 às 13:06)

Número de horas de sol:







Radiação global (kWh/m2):


----------



## Golden Fields (2 Mai 2011 às 13:13)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Officially Faro has the highest sunshine in Europe followed closely by Ierapetra in Greece.
> *
> Faro and Ierapetra are the only areas of Europe to have over 3100 hours of sunshine OFFICIALLY according to national authorities!*




And? 
Portugal has more sunshine than Greece. Half of Greek territory (North and Center) has the same sunshine of a relatively small area in Northern Portugal. 

Sunshine in our capital and your beloved-like-sahara Athens

Lisbon 2.806h
Athens 2.778h




mesogeiakos disse:


> However the California of Europe is definitely Greece
> 
> Greece has both the climatic patterns and the same extreme geomorphology plus the seismic activity which is found in South California There is no other country in Europe to resemble California as much as Greece does
> 
> In fact most of Crete beats LA and South California in general  a)in mean annual temperatures b)sunshine and c) off course (sadly) earthquakes....



Stormy said the correct.


----------



## Lousano (2 Mai 2011 às 22:19)

Tenham atenção que a California é imensa.

Pode-se referir que esse Estado tem semelhanças com Espanha e as suas diversidades climáticas.

Soalheiro?? (norte da California, zona montanhosa)

Na Europa não haverá país mais soalheiro que Portugal, sobretudo devido ao Inverno.


----------



## stormy (2 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

Lousano disse:


> Tenham atenção que a California é imensa.
> 
> Pode-se referir que esse Estado tem semelhanças com Espanha e as suas diversidades climáticas.
> 
> ...



A California tem um clima que se pode separar em 4 regiões...a costa norte, com um clima muito fresco e chuvoso..do genero da costa galega.
O clima da região costeira a SW..semi desertico e com temperaturas muito similares ao litoral SW da peninsula
O clima do interior...de caracteristicas continentais variando entre o desertico a sul e algo similar ao interior da peninsula a norte
E por fim o clima de montanha.

Tendo em conta as cidades mais importantes...San Francisco tem um clima muito fresco talvez comparavel ao do litoral Asturiano mas um pouco mais seco, San diego e Los angeles teem um clima parecido com o litoral SW de Portugal embora mais seco, e Las vegas tem um clima desertico com verões longos e quentes ( um pouco mais quentes que o vale do Guadalquivir mas mais longos) e invernos curtos e frios ao genero dos invernos da extremadura esoanhola.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Golden Fields (3 Mai 2011 às 20:06)

Lousano disse:


> Tenham atenção que a California é imensa.
> 
> Pode-se referir que esse Estado tem semelhanças com Espanha e as suas diversidades climáticas.
> 
> ...



Apesar de Portugal ser um país de média dimensão possui uma grande variedade dentro da sua matriz mediterrânica. 
De forma muito geral, Norte de Portugal - Norte da Califórnia; Centro de PT - Centro da Califórnia; Sul de PT - Sul da Califórnia.
Ao Inverno?! O Inverno é a época chuvosa por excelência, ao Verão sim


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Golden Fields disse:


> Apesar de Portugal ser um país de média dimensão possui uma grande variedade dentro da sua matriz mediterrânica.
> De forma muito geral, Norte de Portugal - Norte da Califórnia; Centro de PT - Centro da Califórnia; Sul de PT - Sul da Califórnia.
> Ao Inverno?! O Inverno é a época chuvosa por excelência, ao Verão sim



Lisboa tem um total anual de horas de sol ligeiramente superior ao de Atenas e esse facto fica a dever-se mais aos meses de Novembro, Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. Nesses meses o número de horas de sol é superior em Lisboa. Nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto já é maior em Atenas.


----------



## Golden Fields (3 Mai 2011 às 22:08)

Dan disse:


> Lisboa tem um total anual de horas de sol ligeiramente superior ao de Atenas e esse facto fica a dever-se mais aos meses de Novembro, Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. Nesses meses o número de horas de sol é superior em Lisboa. Nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto já é maior em Atenas.



Isso não invalida o que disse. Afirmei o óbvio que Portugal num todo tem muito mais insolação no Verão, época quente e seca. Lisboa é ligeiramente superior a Atenas - Portugal é bastante superior à Grécia. Lisboa é muito mais amena que Atenas no Inverno, assim como o Inverno Português é o mais ameno da Europa, o Inverno Grego é bem mais frio. Quanto à nossa luminosidade na época chuvosa, se deve ao facto de atingirmos elevados níveis de precipitação em regime torrencial, deixando vários dias livres para o nosso sobejamente conhecido "Sol de Inverno".


----------



## mesogeiakos (4 Mai 2011 às 01:39)

stormy disse:


> I disagree...southern california is much cooler in summer than Greece, except if you are way inland...



I meant MEAN ANNUAL TEMPS.Not summer temps.Obviously even the coldest city of Greece in the summer beats the means summer temps of downtown LA or San Diego.


----------



## mesogeiakos (4 Mai 2011 às 01:43)

Golden Fields disse:


> And?
> Portugal has more sunshine than Greece. Half of Greek territory (North and Center) has the same sunshine of a relatively small area in Northern Portugal.
> 
> Sunshine in our capital and your beloved-like-sahara Athens
> ...



Are u kidding me?Apart from the slightly higher sunshine in the whole of Portugal in general what are the other commonalities with South California?

Greece has both comparable sunshine,mean annuals temps and geomorphology with South California.If one country is similar to South California in Europe this is Greece and by far.

Also the Athens ,Thiseio mean  annual sunshine for 1961-1990 is 2884h


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Mai 2011 às 11:56)

stormy disse:


> A California tem um clima que se pode separar em 4 regiões...a costa norte, com um clima muito fresco e chuvoso..do genero da costa galega.
> O clima da região costeira a SW..semi desertico e com temperaturas muito similares ao litoral SW da peninsula
> O clima do interior...de caracteristicas continentais variando entre o desertico a sul e algo similar ao interior da peninsula a norte
> E por fim o clima de montanha.
> ...



Só há um problema... Las Vegas nem sequer fica na Califórnia, mas sim no Estado do Nevada.... O mesmo estado onde teoricamente está localizada a muito secreta base aérea de testes conhecida por Area 51.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 13:19)

Golden Fields disse:


> Bem-vindos a Portugal, a Califórnia Europeia



O seu próximo passo será convencer-nos que Portugal não é banhado pelo Oceano Atlantico mas sim pelo Mar mediterranico mas tudo é possivel neste pais com esta mentalidade. 
Fala só das horas do sol mas esquece-se tudo o resto;
é giro falar das temperaturas de forma selecionada fala nas temperaturas durante o Inverno comparativamente com a Grécia mas depois esquece-se o resto do ano;
mas já agora poderia-me explicar o porquê:
a) de temperatura media anual por exemplo em Atenas ser superior a todas cidades portuguesas continentais;
b) porque é Atenas tem um valor de percipitação anual de 400-500 mm identico aos valores sentidos no Baixo Alentejo para não falar no litoral português pois ai as diferenças são pornograficas;
c)porque não fala na temperatura da agua do mar?
d) e na ondulação?
e) e porque não fala que os Verões são muito mais longos no mediterranico do que em Portugal????


E isto não representa nada esta historia da insulação em materia de definições climaticas se repararem o Norte Penisular como a região da Galiza tem o mesmo intervalo de nº de horas igual a sul de Italia, lol quando o sul de Italia tem um clima tipico mediterranico e a Galiza não e onde na Galiza chove 2,3 vezes mais, isso é uma caracteristica que o Oeste da Penisula Iberica tem devido a varios factores não é este facto que faz com que as temperaturas medias anuais sejam mais baixas que em muitas regiões do mediterranico, os valores de percipitação muito mais elevados, os verões bem mais curtos,as estações de transição maiores,enfim uma série de factores que se devem considerar no clima que aqui habilmente o User Golden tenta ignorar mas eu faço-lhe questão em lhe relembrar factos.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 13:29)

SocioMeteo disse:


> O seu próximo passo será convencer-nos que Portugal não é banhado pelo Oceano Atlantico mas sim pelo Mar mediterranico mas tudo é possivel neste pais com esta mentalidade.
> Fala só das horas do sol mas esquece-se tudo o resto;
> é giro falar das temperaturas de forma selecionada fala nas temperaturas durante o Inverno comparativamente com a Grécia mas depois esquece-se o resto do ano;
> mas já agora poderia-me explicar o porquê:
> ...



Título do tópico: *Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa.*


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 13:49)

AnDré disse:


> Título do tópico: *Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa.*



André não deixa de ser interessante quando o Golden afirmou que os Invernos na Grecia são mais frios que em Portugal não lhe ter relembrado o tema do tópico.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 14:09)

SocioMeteo disse:


> André não deixa de ser interessante quando o Golden afirmou que os Invernos na Grecia são mais frios que em Portugal não lhe ter relembrado o tema do tópico.



O Golden Fields disse uma frase sobre isso e continuou a falar de insolação.

O SocioMeteo, além de ter escrito um post totalmente off-topic do tema, para o qual foi chamado à atenção, voltou a escrever outro.
E a chamada de atenção foi feita porque não é a primeira vez que o SocioMeteo faz off-topics nos tópicos.
Posts esses que acabam sempre por ser movidos para tópicos como: "Diversidade climática", etc.


------------------------

Discussão movida para o sitio habitual:
 Diversidade climática


----------

